# Seeking ear bud recommendations



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I am looking for a material solution that is an improvement over my current setup.

I currently use the apple wired ear buds when working outside. When using power equipment, I use a pair of 3m peltor earmuffs over the earbuds. The wired earbuds allow me to control music by stop, skip, and allow me to change volume. Furthermore, when I'm not running power equipment, they give me the ability to have a hands-free conversation due to the microphone. The major shortcoming is that I tend to get the wires caught on something, even when running them inside my shirt, I've had a small amount sticking out at my waist band that catches on stuff more frequently than it should.

I am very pleased with the wired headphones, in that I'm probably on my tenth pair (lots of warranty claims). They fit very well for me and are comfortable enough for me to wear for a good 8+ hours.

Ideal solution:
Wireless (wires are okay connecting each ear bud, but should be able to work without being connected to the phone)
Battery that lasts all day
Comfortable to wear long periods of time
Controllable with gloves on
Controllable with ear muffs on
Microphone so I can have a conversation while wearing them
Secure enough that won't fall out when leaning over
Doesn't involve something bulky that sits/rides on my neck

Potential contenders are:
Apple Wireless Airpods - Are these any better or worse concerning sweat versus the regular wired earbuds?
Bose Soundssport
BeatsX - Reliability concerns? 
Powerbeats3 Wireless - Reliability concerns?

What options am I overlooking?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a set of Bose SoundSport and really like them. I travel some for work and they have no problem going all day and are comfortable. The check all your boxes too. They can be controlled through the phone or they also have physical buttons on them so using with gloves isn't a problem. The controls are also located on the connecting wire so they will be accessible with ear muffs. They sound great too.

I would avoid anything Beats though. I've known multiple people who have purchased them and have a few friends that work at Best Buy. The people who have purchased them have had them break. The friends who work at Best Buy see them returned all the time because they break and stop working. They have good marketing but poor durability.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/bose-soundsport-wireless-in-ear-headphones-black/5168600.p?skuId=5168600


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

If you aren't looking specifically for something you only use around power equip, this is a good solution.

Walker's Razor Quad Electronic Bluetooth Muff-Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06W576CHT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_2YWXCb7Z2AA6E


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm following along.

I currently using the 3M Worktunes ear muffs when running outdoor power equipment. I'm happy with them for the most part, but I would like to find something that I can wear when not running loud equipment and that I can use while wearing a wide brimmed hat.

I've been considering the ISOTunes PRO, but the reviews on all of the ISOTunes products are very mixed.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm hesitant to use the worktunes for two reasons. I already have really good earmuffs that I"m happy with, and I'd like the versatility to wear the ear buds times when I don't want to wear ear-pro.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> I have a set of Bose SoundSport and really like them. I travel some for work and they have no problem going all day and are comfortable. The check all your boxes too. They can be controlled through the phone or they also have physical buttons on them so using with gloves isn't a problem. The controls are also located on the connecting wire so they will be accessible with ear muffs. They sound great too.
> 
> I would avoid anything Beats though. I've known multiple people who have purchased them and have a few friends that work at Best Buy. The people who have purchased them have had them break. The friends who work at Best Buy see them returned all the time because they break and stop working. They have good marketing but poor durability.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/bose-soundsport-wireless-in-ear-headphones-black/5168600.p?skuId=5168600


Good suggestion. I'll added these to the list.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

[
Powerbeats3 Wireless - Reliability concerns?

Needless to say I sweat like a stuck hog. I've been using the Powerbeats 3 since Christmas for working out, yard work, and watching Netflix when I can't sleep, and my wife is trying to. LOL

They've been great. Haven't worn down at all. Battery charge is in a reasonable time, and the time between charges is too.

They stay on. No issue with them falling off my ears.

Only issue, and it me be me as the operator, the talking on the phone bit with it has been challenging. I have an iPhone. Of course when I'm working in the yard I'm really trying not to talk to anyone on the phone. So I haven't tried to trouble shoot it.

It is the easiest device I've had to connect to my iPhone. I guess since iPhones owns Beats now it should be the easiest. You hit the button on the headphones and your iPhone pops up a little screen showing a picture of your headphones revolving around with a button on the screen asking if you want to connect.

It may be my ears, and ear canal, but it doesn't totally phase out the mower noise when using them. I'm ok with that. Just sharing my experience.

Purchased them on www.amazon.com


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@JRS 9572 I plan to have ear pro over the earbuds so I'm not looking for any product to serve double duty as ear pro. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I've got airpods, wired apple with earmuffs, Beats solo, and Bose QC35. I use the Bose while operating everything with an engine. They cancel the noise and make it to where I don't have to have the volume up too high. I realize they are pricey and I cringe every time I get them dusty or they get scratched by a tree limb but they are great. Very comfortable for long term use

The airpods tend to loosen up and it's too tricky to get the muff over them without messing them up. The wired ones hurt my ears after a while


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

This is a great thread. I'm interested in the Walker's Razor Muffs. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been using a pair of beats that I got for working out and yard work. I picked them specifically because they looked like they could handle getting sweaty. They block out a lot of the noise from the mower, weed whip, and blower. I didn't really realize how well they did that until the other day when I mowed without them. You can still hear the engines running, which I like, but it's not loud or intrusive. I'm blasting music anyways... &#128514;


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

+1 for the beats out in the lawn. They are louder than my stock apple wired ones and I don't want to lose my AirPods


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a set of Bose SoundSport and really like them. I travel some for work and they have no problem going all day and are comfortable. The check all your boxes too. They can be controlled through the phone or they also have physical buttons on them so using with gloves isn't a problem. The controls are also located on the connecting wire so they will be accessible with ear muffs. They sound great too.
> ...


I can concur on the beats. I had the 2nd generation and had 2 pairs stop working. Wouldn't take a charge or come on at all. After the 2nd pair I swore off beats. They sounded great until they didn't.


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

I rock the Jabra Elite 65t's for work, running, and all kinds of yard work. They are the best fitting earbuds I've ever had from a comfort/longevity standpoint. Audio quality and bass are great. There is an app for your phone where can control the EQ and also allow ambient noise in if you need to (while road running, etc.) Check them out. https://www.jabra.com/bluetooth-headsets/jabra-elite-65t


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye what versions of the beats did you have?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> @TN Hawkeye what versions of the beats did you have?


It was the powerbeats2. I looked it up and there's are all kinds of info on how to reset them. There wasn't when I was having the issue. I still have the 2nd pair. I may have to try to reset them and see if it works. :shock:


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Bose Sound Sports are my recommendation as well.


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

Anker Soundbuds Slim is my suggestion. I've had them for 6 months and I work in a loud laboratory, using them under my earmuffs all the time. I'm quite sure they meet all your criteria. Plus they are super cheap, and Anker has an 18-24 month (can't remember which) hassle-free warranty. I've had Anker products replaced in the past and it is extremely easy. I had a Bluetooth speaker's battery quit out on me at the 18-month mark and they sent me a brand new one, no questions asked. These are cheap ($25) and functional, not fancy and expensive so manage your expectations accordingly. Worth a shot IMO.

https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Headphones-Lightweight-Connection-Sweatproof/dp/B01N6DC2ZE/ref=sr_1_2?crid=29I6KLONEO4RU&keywords=anker+slim+earbuds&qid=1556673150&s=gateway&sprefix=anker+slim%2Caps%2C146&sr=8-2


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > @TN Hawkeye what versions of the beats did you have?
> ...


Never mind. Apparently in one of my wife's angry cleaning rages she threw them away. She says she asked me if they work but when she gets like that I usually go outside and drink.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I bought the walker razor quads. They work pretty well, I like not having to take them off to hear people talk to me. Music is decent but not that great. Only issue is the bluetooth range is terrible without line of sight. I had them in my back pocket and was having issues. The receiver is on the top of the headphones so I assume it wasn't getting a good signal. If I left my phone further away but had line of sight, I got better reception.


----------

